# Cross Country (Quick TV Question!)



## starryeyed (27 July 2012)

Have been looking forward to watching the cross country on TV for ages but just realised I'm going to be stuck in an office! 
Will there be any repeats on in the evening or am I going to miss it?  x


----------



## MyBoyChe (27 July 2012)

Do you have Sky?  If so, all the new Olympic channels are showing, you will be able to record the whole thing, its on 1 channel all afternoon.  If not Im not sure tbh, I know its on the standard BBC channels but I think theyre mixing it between BBC1,2 and 3 so recording will be a bit of a juggling act.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (27 July 2012)

Why not sign into TVCatchup and watch it online.  Although it's called "catchup" it is live TV and includes BBC1 and BBC3.  This is presuming you have access to a PC/laptop and are good at faking working!


----------



## Superhot (27 July 2012)

You can retune your tele to the new BBC Olympic channels and set it to record the whole equestrian event each day...


----------

